# St. Valentine’s Day massacre



## “The Old Man” (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah, I still keep up with my weapons quals. 
Run a little 2 gun... occasionally... with my Socom 16, P220 kit. 

This is a five mag rapid fire. Running El Presidente, failure drills. Shot timer ( stop watch on wrist) stopped at 1 minute 13 seconds.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Feb 14, 2020)

Weapon brought to high ready after each drill string. Then immediate re-engagement of the target.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Feb 14, 2020)

I have found that after the hammered pair. The third shot to the credit card is somewhat moot.


----------

